# Delete a Drive?



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Attach picture which shows a New Volume (l) which does not exist how do I delete this?

Have tried rht click but no delete button comes up.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you restarted the machine?

Do NOT use suspend, hibernate or sleep, shut it down and then restart it back up.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If 'New Volume' doesn't exist you can't delete it. Does it show in Disk Management? If Disk Management can't delete it attach a screen shot (of Disk Management).


----------



## Hamphoeby (Jun 23, 2015)

Delete it in Disk Management.


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

If cannot delete it in disk management, try some third-party software, like free easeus partition manager or minitool partition wizard.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

RoyP said:


> Attach picture which shows a New Volume (l) which does not exist how do I delete this?
> 
> Have tried rht click but no delete button comes up.


Tried this but it is still there


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> If 'New Volume' doesn't exist you can't delete it. Does it show in Disk Management? If Disk Management can't delete it attach a screen shot (of Disk Management).


Tried this, the volume has deleted but I now have 14.41Gb unallocated, what do I do with this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

RoyP said:


> Tried this, the volume has deleted but I now have 14.41Gb unallocated, what do I do with this?


What do you want to do with it? You have four choices that come to mind immediately ...

a. Leave it until you decide;
b. Create one or more partitions;
c. Add the space to the DATA partition;
d. Add the space to one of the other partitions.

Disk Management can handle (b) and (c). For (d) you'll need another partitioning tool (I use the free EASEUS Partition Master.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> What do you want to do with it? You have four choices that come to mind immediately ...
> 
> a. Leave it until you decide;
> b. Create one or more partitions;
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I would like to add the space to the C Disk therefore have downloaded EASEUS as suggested, but how do I do this, is it possible for you to explain in easy steps as I am not sure and don't want to cause problems trying.

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your screen shot is not clear enough for me to be sure, but it looks to me like you have a GPT disk and all those partitions are primary. If so, you will need to move the three partitions now between the 'Packard Bell' partition and the unallocated space to the right so that the unallocated space is adjacent to the 'Packard Bell.' Then you can resize the 'Packard Bell' to include the unallocated space.

If I misread it, and you actually have a MBR disk with some logical partitions it will be more complicated.

Remember to be sure to have good backups before doing any partitioning work.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It would be a lot easier to increase the size of the D Data partition to the right to add the unallocated space to it.

Also I'm not sure what you have in the 2 Recovery partitions but moving those could make them unusable.


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

RoyP said:


> Thanks for the reply, I would like to add the space to the C Disk therefore have downloaded EASEUS as suggested, but how do I do this, is it possible for you to explain in easy steps as I am not sure and don't want to cause problems trying.
> 
> Thanks.


Found this tutorial on their site, http://www.partition-tool.com/resou...located-disk-space-to-c-drive-windows-10.html
Should be working also on other Windows system.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the last three replies, sorry but I am not that computer literate can someone take me throught the steps one by one.
I have now managed to get as far as deleting l and having 14.4GB as unallocated how do I move that into my C partition.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Step one is to prepare for disaster recovery. In addition to what Allan and I have already said let me add: Know what you'll do if you cannot boot after partitioning.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Step one is to prepare for disaster recovery. In addition to what Allan and I have already said let me add: Know what you'll do if you cannot boot after partitioning.


Sorry do not understand what you are trying to say, perhaps it is best if I leave well alone.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Just move the right end of D to the end of the drive, that will add the unallocated space to D.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

managed said:


> Just move the right end of D to the end of the drive, that will add the unallocated space to D.


Thanks for this, all done, no problem.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

:up:


----------

